# OrchidWiz on iPad?



## quietaustralian (May 11, 2012)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]I've read that OrchidWiz can run on a Mac with the appropriate software. Is it possible to run OrchidWiz on an iPad without dramas' ? 

Regards Mick
 [/FONT]


----------



## Shiva (May 11, 2012)

Ask Alex at orchidwiz.com.


----------



## Gcroz (May 11, 2012)

Please let us know what he says. It would be nice, and convenient, to run it on iPad


----------



## eggshells (May 11, 2012)

Well you can. If you can run it on Mac but you need a remote software and your Mac powered on all the time. Same with PC. If you have a PC and an Ipad with a remote software you can dial in remotely to your PC using your iPad and access Orchidwiz from there. Other than that there is no other way. Honestly I find it more easier to walk to the PC or Mac for that matter.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 11, 2012)

While you're at it, ask him about running on an Android tablet too. ;-)


----------



## Heather (May 11, 2012)

Maybe he could make an app for that. Be easier probably than running as Eggshells mentioned.


----------



## eggshells (May 11, 2012)

What would be the best if he just make it a web based subscription or something. So anyone can access it through a browser.


----------



## Hera (May 11, 2012)

eggshells said:


> What would be the best if he just make it a web based subscription or something. So anyone can access it through a browser.



If this type of thing were available I'd be in. Updates would be current and latest info would be available. Sounds brilliant.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2012)

I agree. That would solve the Mac vs. PC problem.


----------



## keithrs (May 11, 2012)

I asked them awhile back if they had plans.... They have no plans to make an app or make a Mac version.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2012)

The problem with a web-based system is income.

Right now, there is a computer-generated activation code that is generated with the help of the PC onto which the software is installed. Each full version may be placed on two computers, and the "lite" version on one. You want more, you pay for another license. Give the disk to someone for their own use, and it won't register - AND I suspect Alex will know who the criminal is that shared the disk.

Put it up on the web, and there is no good way to ensure that passwords won't get shared, killing revenue.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2012)

keithrs said:


> I asked them awhile back if they had plans.... They have no plans to make an app or make a Mac version.





Ray said:


> The problem with a web-based system is income.
> 
> Right now, there is a computer-generated activation code that is generated with the help of the PC onto which the software is installed. Each full version may be placed on two computers, and the "lite" version on one. You want more, you pay for another license. Give the disk to someone for their own use, and it won't register - AND I suspect Alex will know who the criminal is that shared the disk.
> 
> Put it up on the web, and there is no good way to ensure that passwords won't get shared, killing revenue.



And that's why I'll never have a copy.


----------



## Scott Ware (May 12, 2012)

This is what happened with Wildcatt. There was no copy protection so the authors of Wildcatt lost a tremendous amount of revenue when, for example, one person in an orchid society or a judging center would just bring in the disk and allow everyone there to install a copy on their machine. The folks who put all the work and effort into the program never saw a dime from those additional installations.

Sometimes I get annoyed at the draconian measures software developers take with their various implementations of copy protection, but the general public have made it necessary. As far as I know, Adobe is the only company that has made it easy to "deactivate" applications so they can easily be installed on another machine and reactivated without calling in and being made to feel like a criminal.

One big problem for developers of web-based apps is password sharing. It's very difficult to lock down who has a valid license and who just has someone's login credentials. Maybe someday someone will develop a system whereby we'll be logging in to web-based apps by having our webcam do a retina scan.


----------

